# A few new ones of the boys. Plus my foster dog :) Photo Dump



## Bree (Feb 20, 2013)

Kirby is now 11 months old and becoming more and more handsome every day.








The foster kid, he should be leaving Thursday. Happy yet sad to let him go











Kahne:









Cheeks:









And our trip to the Cape a few weeks ago.













Thanks for looking!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow thanks for sharing these great pics!! Love your dogs  they look happy and full of life!!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Bree,

You made my evening with your pictures. What great shots. They all look good but Kirby is stunning. Love the mouth on your foster with the three of them running on the beach. (first one of your cape trip).

Thank you so much for taking the time to post and share your pics. Gotta love the tri-color boy too. Fantastic looking dogs!

Joe


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

There beautiful.!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bree (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks all! They are a fun group that keeps my on my toes, never a dull moment around here


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG Cheeks is sooo cool..love him. All great looking dogs.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Love the pics at the cape....all of your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

Awesome photos!!!

I love seeing those big lips flapping, teeth showing in a huge grin.....such happy dogs!

thanks for sharing!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

They are all gorgeous! Thank you so much for sharing with us. I love seeing Cheeks' photos on FB (I believe he's been shared via Keep The Bull Breed Free or something like that). Minus the white stripe on your foster's muzzle, he looks just like my old boy Debo (RIP).


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Love seeing these faces!!!! Such great pictures! So glad you started taking them for other people. You really capture how happy they are!

Hey poor Dutch!!! How come he isn't cool enough ? Hahaha

Nadia, Bre will be at the show next month too. Can't wait to have a big party lol 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome pics and beautiful dogs... great looking bunch u got!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow, awesome pictures!


----------



## Bree (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks all! 

Amy the secret to pet photography is picking good looking dogs


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Cheeks is basically a celebrity. I love him. 
All of your dogs are gorgeous.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful dogs!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

